# Marie Christine Sa



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

I’d be grateful if anyone with any Olsen’s Almanacks between from 1985 to 1988 to look up MARIE CHRISTINE for her SA number and her owners. (Between M18 and BM78).

BarryJ


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

That throws up a bit of a problem, Barry. Looking at the 1987 Olsen's she is listed as (BM78) and owned by Alan G. Minter, Shoreham. As you know that is correct to 31 July 1986 so did she go to Swansea registration? If so you need a 1986 Olsen's.
Gil.


----------



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

Thanks for clarifying that, Gil. This is just a bit of a niggle, but it's something I'd like to complete for her history. The Milford register states that she transferred to Swansea, so she must have been there for a short time. 

It's just like those Swansea "Castles" in 1906 (CAREW, POINTZ, HARFAT and PICTON), with no SA PRNs. Annoying! 

Anyone with a 1986 Olsens?

Regards,
Barry


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

Hello Barry
I was in the National Library in Edinburgh today and managed to see their 1986 Olsens at short notice. Unfortunately she doesn't appear to be there. She's not on the alphabetical list of all boats and she's not listed in the summaries for Milford Swansea or Brixham...................or if she is I couldn't find her.
Sorry!
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

Thanks very much, Douglas - very odd! The Milford Register 1981-88 states "9/10/84 Register cancelled on transfer to Swansea." The Olsen's 1988 edition states her as BM78.

I can only assume that she must have ceased to be a fishing vessel in Swansea. Thanks to you, I'll add that presumed outcome to her page on the website.

Regards,
Barry


----------

